# Dont believe all pictures.



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

This one is for Dadashi... Don't believe everything you see....:wink:

These are pics of a very dear friend of mine. He is as mad as me (almost) and a very keen photographer. A few months ago we exchanged some fun pics of him...


He is neither a doctor, a Pope, been knighted, or is a freemason :grin:


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Look real to me!

BG


----------



## 513557 (Mar 31, 2009)

O.O And am I supposed to attempt a version of this with someone else's head and body? I'm not totally sure how to start. I'm guessing you do with the face what we all did with the truck, then you put it on the existing face and use a morphing tool to bled it on or...? I haven't really tried anything like that before, so yeah... Looks awesome though.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

@ BG: Thanks :wave:

@ Dadashi: you don't have to attempt that sort of thing yet unless you want to. Remember 'Rome was not built in a day' It will take a little while for you to learn how to do many of the things...BUT...give 'em a try, make mistakes. You will learn from the mistakes. Sometimes mistakes turn out to be keepers.

I remember way back in 1958 a colleague who had just go a new camera. I worked as a very junior camera operator in a commercial studio basement. It was absolutely pouring down with heavy rain. He decided to try and get some close ups of rain drops hitting the pavement (sidewalk). He set the camera up about 1 inch above the pavement and took 2 - 3 frames. None were really outstanding....

....They were dark and flat, the pavement was very wet - it was a damp & cold picture - no life in it at all. Unbeknown to my friend, he had also captured the image of an old man in a soaking raincoat, stooped over against the rain & wind. The old man was in the background & well out of focus, walking away from the camera...

The boss of an advertising agency visiting the studio saw a print and grabbed it immediately.

For several years, it was the main advertising image for "Deep Heat" ointment - My friend made a fortune in royalties from his 'accidental shot'. Some of the older UK members might even remember the photo. It was taken in South Audley Street in London...

Many a work of 'art' has been sold that originally was a mistake in the camera or darkroom.

Nowadays, with digital cameras, computers, & software, mistakes can be introduced deliberately! :grin: :wink:


----------



## 513557 (Mar 31, 2009)

That's an awesome story.

It's like every minute I'm in this section of the forums, I want to take more photos. I need to try and branch out from just nature and such. Need to try and photograph people. I never have any subjects where i live though. Kinda in the middle of no where, so yeah... Got a lot of forest, flowers, birds, etc... but not many people that would be good subjects lol.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

just because you can't see it doesn't mean it's not there .. it may just be that you're so used to seeing it that you ignore its existence .. wake up .. start looking around you and see the everyday from a new perspective .. you have seen it before and it is ordinary whilst others will never have seen it before and may look at it in awe!!

like the old man in the photograph 

HE was NOT the focal point until a visitor came in and saw it with new eyes, a new perspective.

Baden Powell used to teach his scout movement not just to look down and around, but also look up .. look where you normally look with a fresh eye and also look around you where you been looking. You'll be surprised what you'll find .. perhaps even a few more old cars from Bates Motel ..


----------

